# Chamomile, coconut milk and honey



## katstratford (Jun 18, 2002)

Hi guysAny of you have problems with any of the above?I think chamomile makes me go to the bathroom lots, coconut milk it seems to be the general creaminess that is the problem and honey I'm not sure. I've got a thrush reaction in my mouth at the moment and I'm wondering if it might be related. Dr puzzled.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Are you looking for a concoction of the three?Maybe you could try peppermint, cream and maltodextrin


----------



## katstratford (Jun 18, 2002)

Nah, not a combination, just being lazy and sticking three questions in one post.Can't have cream, I'm lactose intolerant. I have peppermint tea and its really good, but anything tea-wise I have all the time tends to start irritating me. What is maltodexin?







I'm not yawning, I'm trying to put things in my mouth...


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Hey Kat,Coconut is a no-no for me, chamomile would cross react with my hay fever (or allergic rhinitis, to be more correct!) but honey is OK for me. I still need to check the KIND of honey though (which flowers it was made from) because of my hay fever.Just puttin' in my 2 cents...Lisa


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Maltodextrin is a fructose free sweetener. Oh for some honey


----------

